# BCM4318 e ssb_sprom

## VeLuca93

Ciao a tutti, ho un problema piuttosto incomprensibile con una scheda wireless che non vuole saperne di funzionare (non appare nemmeno tra le interfacce)

dmesg riporta questo:

[    1.362979] b43-pci-bridge 0000:02:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 21

[    1.380720] ssb: Failed to switch to core 0

[    1.380779] ssb: Failed to register PCI version of SSB with error -19

[    1.380838] b43-pci-bridge 0000:02:00.0: PCI INT A disabled

quando provo rmmod ssb; modprobe b43 ottengo

[ 8720.399500] b43-pci-bridge 0000:02:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 21

[ 8720.416150] ssb: PCI-ID not in fallback list

[ 8720.416172] ssb: CHIPID not in nrcores fallback list

[ 8720.416183] ssb: Core 0 found: UNKNOWN (cc 0x8FF, rev 0x7F, vendor 0xFFFF)

[ 8720.436317] ssb: WARNING: Using fallback SPROM failed (err -2)

[ 8720.436325] ssb: WARNING: Invalid SPROM CRC (corrupt SPROM)

[ 8720.436332] ssb: Unsupported SPROM revision 255 detected. Will extract v1

[ 8720.456137] ssb: Sonics Silicon Backplane found on PCI device 0000:02:00.0

Ho già provato a sovrascrivere l'SPROM con una trovata in rete che dovrebbe corrispondere a quella scheda, ma tutto ciò che ottengo è un "Invalid argument"

Avete qualche idea?

----------

## djinnZ

 *VeLuca93 wrote:*   

> Ho già provato a sovrascrivere l'SPROM con una trovata in rete che dovrebbe    corrispondere a quella scheda, ma tutto ciò che ottengo è un "Invalid argument"

   :Confused:   :Twisted Evil: 

Smontala e verifica su un altro OS se funziona ancora. Pregare mi pare inutile ma, qualora fossi ancora ancorato a queste antiche superstizioni fallo.

Riportare 

```
[quote="lspci -kvvnns xx:xx.x"]incollare l'output qui[/quote]
```

 non è una idea malvagia (come correggere il tuo post), quando si riporta qualcosa in generale è bene farlo (la scelta tra il tag code e quote è un'altra questione ma mi sono stancato di ripetere) con dovizia di particolari, senza eccedere (si tagliano le parti inutili ed usando i tag.  :Wink: 

Altri tip per capire che bestia è li ho già riportati di recente e non li ripeto.

A naso mi pare che stai tentando di usare un dispositivo "blacklisted".

----------

## VeLuca93

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

>  *VeLuca93 wrote:*   Ho già provato a sovrascrivere l'SPROM con una trovata in rete che dovrebbe    corrispondere a quella scheda, ma tutto ciò che ottengo è un "Invalid argument"   
> 
> Smontala e verifica su un altro OS se funziona ancora. Pregare mi pare inutile ma, qualora fossi ancora ancorato a queste antiche superstizioni fallo.
> 
> […]
> ...

 

effettivamente ieri sera avevo dimenticato di dire che 24 ore fa la scheda funzionava perfettamente sullo stesso sistema e ha iniziato a non funzionare dopo un kernel panic, inoltre a seguito di questo l'SPROM risultava essere FF...FF  (255 F), solo a seguito di ciò ho tentato di flasharla senza successo

----------

## djinnZ

 *VeLuca93 wrote:*   

> 24 ore fa la scheda funzionava perfettamente

   :Shocked:  ... ma ... :Twisted Evil:  

Per quel poco che mi è dato di sapere puoi solo procedere alle esequie ( 'ndàmonneézz' ) prova a chiedere sul forum internazionale se conoscono soluzioni o (ho perso il link e non mi va di cercare sul forum) c'era una volta un forum (nella squallida ed odiosa lingua degli sporchi ed incivili abitanti della perfida albione, pourtroppo) per le riparazioni "faidate".

----------

